# Willow went over the rainbow



## h.sullivian (Jan 18, 2021)

We lost our beautiful girl today. Very suddenly. Not sure what happened. Don’t think it was stasis as we have dealt with that before with our boy rabbit.
They were bonded and we’re worried about how a bonded male will cope with the loss of his mate. Any ideas on how to get through this?
Thank you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 18, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. I'd make an effort to spend more time with the surviving bunny.


----------



## h.sullivian (Jan 18, 2021)

We are of course giving him as much love as we can but he’s very depressed  we are torn between waiting for the shock to subside and getting a new friend for him. 
It’s been devastating today.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope your situation gets better with your surviving bun!


----------



## HalaBuns (Jan 18, 2021)

So sorry for your loss  and for your poor boy


----------



## h.sullivian (Jan 18, 2021)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss! I hope your situation gets better with your surviving bun!


P


----------



## h.sullivian (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you
I have seen on Facebook a litter of 3 Lionhead kits that seem to be very badly looked after (wrong food, matted fur, small enclosure) I’m so tempted just to take the babies and love them and let my boy Cookie be a surrogate dad. Would this work?


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 18, 2021)

I would definitely do it. If it doesn't work out, you can at least get them to a home where they will be cared for correctly.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss. I hope your boy gets better


----------



## osgoodmg (Jan 20, 2021)

I's so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## h.sullivian (Jan 22, 2021)

So, awful news. Our boy, Cookie, also passed away after 3 days under the vet’s care. We are devastated as the vet says he was severely depressed after Willow left us. 
We have, however, rescued the litter of 3 Lionhead does (Sage, Midnight and Jet) and are shocked at how neglected they are- their long fur is matted, falling over their eyes and their claws are horribly long. They are nervous girls who will need a lot of care and love. I feel that we were meant to rescue them. We are determined to see them to full health. Please keep giving us your best wishes and prayers for these new babies who are here to help us too. They may heal our devastated hearts over losing our lovely bonded pair.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 22, 2021)

Praying that those lionhead babies live long and happy lives! So sorry about what happened to Cookie and willow. Make sure you give those baby buns extra love and care!


----------



## h.sullivian (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you  
It’s been an awful week but we aim to make sure the little girls are well.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm sorry you lost Cookie! Thank you for saving those Lionheads! People like you are the reason bunnies survive in this world!


----------



## h.sullivian (Jan 23, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm sorry you lost Cookie! Thank you for saving those Lionheads! People like you are the reason bunnies survive in this world!


Thank you 
We just had to do it. They seem to be happy here so hopefully we can get them up to optimum health


----------



## Daisy's Mom (Jan 23, 2021)

So sorry about your bunnies! I'm so glad you got those lion heads! It sure sounds like they need you just as much y'all need them. While I know they won't replace Willow & Cookie I pray they will fill the void. God bless you!


----------



## h.sullivian (Jan 28, 2021)

So more bad news. We lost one of the lionhead babies. She had a fit. We took her to the vet but by the time we got there she had gone. The vet says that because Willow and Cookie were vaccinated it’s very unlikely that it’s a communicable disease. We begged for help with the other 2 Lionhead rescues but he said because he can’t be sure what has happened he can’t give them anything to help. He basically says that we need to be prepared for them to go too. We are totally devastated. I can’t stop crying. We’ve literally stopped with the 2 babies 24/7 and so far they’ve been fine. The other baby has been sent for a post mortum. I’m drained and emotionally wrung out feeling like we’ve done something wrong. Anyone has any ideas? It’s tearing me apart, losing 3 bunnies in a week.


----------



## Diane R (Jan 29, 2021)

So sad. Do you know the exact vaccines your bunnies had and the dates?


----------



## HalaBuns (Jan 29, 2021)

What a stressful week you have had, I just can’t imagine. Wishing you all the very best with your girls, not just for their sake, but for yours too. 

I wish I could offer some advice about what to do, but hopefully someone with more experience can give you some guidance


----------



## h.sullivian (Feb 2, 2021)

Two of the lion heads have passed and the third is struggling 
I can’t tell you how traumatic this been. We have tried so hard to look after them. The vet has said there is nothing they can do. I am seriously so upset. We love our bunny friends and have decided not to have any more. This decision has broken our hearts but we can’t risk any more bunnies being ill. We loved to rescue animals ( cats, rabbits even a lizard) and the thought that we feel compelled to stop rescuing bunnies hurts so much. Our lives were given to housing unwanted animals but the shock of the rabbits deaths has meant we are no longer on lists to rehouse. 
Look after yourselves and your bunnies


----------



## HalaBuns (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m sorry for everything you have been through


----------



## h.sullivian (Feb 26, 2021)

It’s been a horrible few weeks. The lion heads we adopted all passed. The vet ordered autopsies and it was found that they passed from rabbit haemorrhage disease. This was brought in by Willow. We didn’t know she had it as she seemed fine and we had been told that she had been vaccinated. I can’t tell you how awful it has been losing all our bunnies. I still am in shock. Please check that your bunnies have been vaccinated against this horrific disease. We still feel awful that we knew nothing about this


----------



## Momma Luvbun (Feb 27, 2021)

I am ohh so saddened for your heart. I know the abrupt passing of my girl 3 years ago devastated me so bad, I could only imagine more during the same time. 
Please have peace in your grief by holding onto the memories in your mind


----------



## overhear (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm so sorry for everything you've gone through.


----------



## osgoodmg (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## h.sullivian (Mar 4, 2021)

Thank you for your kind wishes


----------



## Fuz (Mar 4, 2021)

Quite possibly the saddest thread I've ever read. I am sorry about your babies. Hope they're doing binkies somewhere over the rainbow bridge 
Take care of yourself!


----------

